# Trying to keep up with Zap and SO....



## swagler85 (Mar 5, 2013)

Put a backstrap on the pellet grill/smoker tonight! It was amazing, marinated in game tamer and smoked to perfection! I know I cheated not being cooked over real coals but the pellet grill is really nice, love that thing. I will be putting a wood grill or cooking pit in this summer out back though. (Tail is thermometer)


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 5, 2013)

Mmmmmmm....... I'm comin over. I'm hungry  

Looking good..


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 7, 2013)

That looks great Swags, I think you just might have got Certified106 getting his smoker out! Overkill is out getting roadkill for his next meal on the pit!

Not sure if were cooking this weekend but if we do it will be on Sunday.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 7, 2013)

zap said:


> That looks great Swags, I think you just might have got Certified106 getting his smoker out! Overkill is out getting roadkill for his next meal on the pit!
> 
> Not sure if were cooking this weekend but if we do it will be on Sunday.


Actually, we're planning on wings for the firepit this weekend.  I'm STOKED!!


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 7, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Actually, we're planning on wings for the firepit this weekend. I'm STOKED!!


That sound great S.O., what do you use for sauce?


----------



## swagler85 (Mar 7, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Actually, we're planning on wings for the firepit this weekend.  I'm STOKED!!


I need to make some wings again.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 7, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> I need to make some wings again.


We had chicken,steak with hamburgers last week, maybe some Hot Italian Sausage one of these weekends with onions.

The wild leeks would be nice cooked over the fire with sausage, it won't be long.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks good!

I've been loving the grill in the Rangeley - here's some venision backstrap that I just put on to smoke a few weeks ago.

Will probably only be burning for a few more weeks (weather depending) so I'm going to throw wings in it this weekend and see how it does......can't wait!


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 10, 2013)

Wings.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 11, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Actually, we're planning on wings for the firepit this weekend. I'm STOKED!!


 Did you do the wings?


----------



## ScotO (Mar 11, 2013)

zap said:


> Did you do the wings?


No, I was late getting back from the Amish (picked up my replaned flooring Saturday afternoon), she ended up making homemade pulled beef for sammiches in the crockpot.  Next weekend......

On a good note, we picked up three more tree jobs for late spring this weekend.  I also got that locust/cherry job from the guy at work!!


----------



## ScotO (Mar 11, 2013)

Hawkeye said:


> Wings.
> 
> View attachment 96456
> 
> View attachment 96459


Hawkeye, that looks deeee-lish!  Were they fresh or frozen? How long did it take? Whats the recipe for your sauce? (sorry for all the ?'s).....


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 11, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Hawkeye, that looks deeee-lish! Were they fresh or frozen? How long did it take? Whats the recipe for your sauce? (sorry for all the ?'s).....


 
Frozen wings that I let thaw out and get to about room temp.  Then I put a rub on them and put them in the Jotul for a little over 2 hrs - turning them once.  I start it out with a bed of coals and with the griddle plate thermometer around 300 - then I throw on a small green hickory log and cut the air.  Not good for the flue and I have to clean the glass afterwards but if you like Hickory flavor it works pretty well.

As for the sauce, it's top secret!  No not really - it sounds goofy but throw all this in a blender:  A can of peaches (lite syrup), brown sugar, mollasses (or maple syrup), mustard, garlic, a bunch of other spices, liquid smoke, and about a dozen de-seeded habaneros quickly braised in a dab of olive oil.  It's a recipe I got off allrecipes.com a few years ago when I was trying to use up peppers left in the garden.  But we ended up loving this sauce and put it on wings, pizza, eggs, hasbrowns, etc....in the photo you can see the sauce in the background.  When I put it on wings I melt a bunch of butter in it, add some syrup, and some BB sauce and then brush on the whole concoction.

Here's the link for the sauce.  I cut back on the mustard and add a bit of liquid smoke and a fair amount of garlic.  And also I braise the peppers.  And I've messed around with syrup in place of mollases.....but the molasses does help the texture a bit although they are both good.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Bobs-Habanero-Hot-Sauce---Liquid-Fire/Detail.aspx

It's not as hot as it sounds.  But if you want it hotter just add more habaneros.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 26, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> Put a backstrap on the pellet grill/smoker tonight! It was amazing, marinated in game tamer and smoked to perfection! I know I cheated not being cooked over real coals but the pellet grill is really nice, love that thing. I will be putting a wood grill or cooking pit in this summer out back though. (Tail is thermometer)
> 
> View attachment 95986


Ok Swags, when is the grill flaming up some food again? Overkill promise wings but failed to deliver  need some food pics this weekend!


----------



## swagler85 (Mar 26, 2013)

Didn't fire up the grill but put a steak on the stove last night, onions in the other pan.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 27, 2013)

Hawkeye said:


> Wings.
> 
> View attachment 96456
> 
> View attachment 96459


Holy cow hawkeye I haven't even thought of wings yet ! Good idea and thanks !

Pete


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 27, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> Didn't fire up the grill but put a steak on the stove last night, onions in the other pan.
> View attachment 97940


Close enough swags, looks great!


----------



## swagler85 (Mar 27, 2013)

wings will be soon though, Neighbor had me over tonight for some chicken fired over white oak


----------

